# Deciding on 2nd handgun



## Drew0585 (Sep 7, 2012)

I recently purchased a Ruger SR9C and now I'm looking for another handgun. Not sure which gun/caliber I would like to buy. I'm trying to decide between the Springfield XDM and the Beretta PX4 Storm, but I was wondering if anyone had some insight on whether it would be better to keep the same 9mm caliber, get a .40 cal, or the .45 ACP or had a suggestion for another gun? 

Also, I've held each of the guns, both of which felt great in my hand. I shot the XD, but felt that the trigger was a bit long and I wasn't sure if the XDM had modified the trigger. The gun will primarily be for home defense and shooting at the range.

Thanks for the help


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Both pistols are good, as to caliber the 9m/m is the lest expensive (currently) to shoot so practice will not be quit as big hit to the wallet and with a good ammunition selection you aren't going to be under gunned.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

At least explore the 1911's. I carry the SR9c daily and like it just fine. My home defense weapon is a Kimber Stainless II, with Trijicon Novak night sights and a Crimson Trace laser. It is an absolute pleasure to load for and take to the range.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Drew0585 said:


> I recently purchased a Ruger SR9C and now I'm looking for another handgun. Not sure which gun/caliber I would like to buy. I'm trying to decide between the Springfield XDM and the Beretta PX4 Storm, but I was wondering if anyone had some insight on whether it would be better to keep the same 9mm caliber, get a .40 cal, or the .45 ACP or had a suggestion for another gun? Also, I've held each of the guns, both of which felt great in my hand. I shot the XD, but felt that the trigger was a bit long and I wasn't sure if the XDM had modified the trigger. The gun will primarily be for home defense and shooting at the range. Thanks for the help


Hi Drew. I've been shooting and reloading for over 40 years, and I've won my fair share of IPSC matches and bowling pin shoots. You already have a might fine piece with that SR9C. I have the SR40C. I have and shoot a bunch of guns in various calibers. I do my own reloading. I have a range on my property and recycle my lead to cast my own bullets. I never shoot jacketed bullets for practice. It's a waste of money. As my only recurring costs are for powder and primers, I can reload any pistol ammo for $2.00 a box. Point is, ya gotta practice a lot to become proficient. That requires either money to buy ammo, or time and equipment to reload. You could shoot that SR9C a heck of a lot more if ya reload. Reloading is an extension of the shooting sport. It's like a photographer who develops his own pictures. Something to think about. If you're gonna get another gun, I'd say stick with a 9 as ammo is around $10 a box. There's a plethora of extremely fine choices in 9MM. Go to youtube and do a search on any gun you're interested in. There's a bazillion excellent gun review vids there. But I warn you. Watching these vids can become addictive. It is for me. Also watch some reloading vids.

Let me dispel the caliber myth. I'm a teacher, so I rely on empirical data. Using modern, state-of-the-art, common, self defense ammo, the 9MM, 357Sig, 40S&W and 45ACP all perform to about the same level, and with plenty of authority to get the job done. One isn't significantly better than the others. The reason is all modern common self defense ammo is loaded to FBI handgun ballistic protocols which call for a minimum of 12" and a maximum of 18" of penetration. Manufactures load to just over the minimum. To little power/penetration is ineffective and to much is inefficient. The ideal is for the projectile to dissipate/transfer all of its energy in the target, and not beyond. It's a simple matter of physics. Anyone who disputes these facts simply refuse to accept the FBI handgun ballistic protocols which are well documented, well respected, and used by all of the major ammunition manufactures. Old myths die hard. Hornady's Critical Defense ammo meets these standards (as do most others I'm aware of). But there Critical Duty ammo exceeds these standards as police officers may need to shoot through barriers like cars or walls. Remember, we're comparing common self defense ammo here. Not FMJ or special purpose ammo. My point is don't get all caught up with caliber. Skill and presence of mind will save your buns, not caliber. Acquiring that skill takes practice, and a lot of it. Reloading can help you accomplish that. Plus, it's fun, and extremely rewarding !

Enjoy the journey, happy shooting, and always be safe.

Semper Fi !

Don <><










Don <><


----------



## Drew0585 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the feedback. I was considering sticking with the 9mm to reduce ammo costs and get more practice. I've read reviews and watched a lot of videos on the different calibers, but I got mixed reviews and wasn't sure if I was missing anything not having the .40 or .45.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Drew0585 said:


> Thanks a lot for the feedback. I was considering sticking with the 9mm to reduce ammo costs and get more practice. I've read reviews and watched a lot of videos on the different calibers, but I got mixed reviews and wasn't sure if I was missing anything not having the .40 or .45.


Drew, if you can't find cheap 9MM ammo locally, this web site has it and they're reputable. It's pretty decent stuff. Ammo For Sale Online
Any of those common calibers are fine. But with today's modern self defense ammo, you're not missing anything with a 9. Fact is, with most guns, you'll gain some capacity with a 9. But if it takes more than 2 or 3 rounds to end the confrontation, it's not self defense. It's a fire fight. But don't get paranoid about that. Just enjoy the sport.

Semper Fi

Don <><


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot would depend on the purpose of your next purchase, when the ammo shortage hit 9mm was scarce in most areas and .40 S&W seemed plentiful, since you are not yet reloading this might be a factor in your decision. Also depending on your choice some .40 and .45 semi autos will allow you to get a conversion barrel and shoot 9mm or even .22 in the same pistol......JJ


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm with genesis on the caliber thing. While I am far far from an expert I've studied the issue a good deal and I am confident in my judgement that the difference in the range of calibers from 9mm to 45acp is marginal. Thus, I stuck with the caliber that suits me best, which is 9mm, for my 2nd handgun purchase. I do have a 22LR pistol for an ultra-cheap shooting alternative and for eventually training the younglings; and I'll probably get a fancy 1911 someday in 45acp to honor that gun's history, but for now, for extra guns, I've chosen to stick with one caliber. Another "philosophical" decision I've made is, over time, to buy the best guns I can that are right for me within reason. So while I can go out and buy handgun #4 tomorrow among the many many fine guns in the $400-$500 price range, I'm saving up for at least what I perceive as a better firearm where I will have to pay more, like the sig P226 or the hk P30.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Your not missing anything but recoil............I have weened down all of my firearms to .40 cal.....like shooting that caliber the best......and between my firearms, and the wife's, we can stick to the same caliber. Then, I can buy in bulk.


----------



## TMN (Aug 19, 2012)

*Try different Guns & Calibers*



Drew0585 said:


> I recently purchased a Ruger SR9C and now I'm looking for another handgun. Not sure which gun/caliber I would like to buy. I'm trying to decide between the Springfield XDM and the Beretta PX4 Storm, but I was wondering if anyone had some insight on whether it would be better to keep the same 9mm caliber, get a .40 cal, or the .45 ACP or had a suggestion for another gun?
> 
> Also, I've held each of the guns, both of which felt great in my hand. I shot the XD, but felt that the trigger was a bit long and I wasn't sure if the XDM had modified the trigger. The gun will primarily be for home defense and shooting at the range.
> 
> Thanks for the help


I would recommend a 1911 as it is entirely different than the one you already own. It functions differently and I think it is good to have experience on all kinds of firearms!

That said I would go with the .45 ACP. There are pros and cons about staying with one caliber but if you decide to get a 1911 the .45 is the classic caliber for that weapon. I can also be found in 9mm if you decide to go that way.

As far as cost the .45 is more expensive but not a lot if you reload. I can reload .45 for approx $1/50 rounds more. If you shoot factory ammo it is approx $4/50 more.

I do agree that practice practice practice is the key as an earlier post said. I always stay in practice with all my weapons!

What ever you decide be safe and have fun!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with the 1911 and you can get it in 9mm too


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm going to go a different way. You have your immediate SD needs met.
I would suggest that you buy a .22 of some sort. Inexpensive to buy and shoot. Ruger makes the SR22, which would give a similarity of feel to what you already own. Or you could go with a MK3 or 22/45. Lots of inexpensive, quality practice.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Overkill0084 said:


> I would suggest that you buy a .22 of some sort.


Exactly what I was going to say. $20 for 500+ rounds is a lot cheap, and necessary, trigger time.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

bringing up this topic of 22s I agree
get a ruger
i have the 22/45 and love it
shooting practice is training the eyes and trigger knuckel
the same for any gun
and this is a lot cheaper


----------



## Jukie (Sep 13, 2012)

I had a PX4 storm and hated it. Never could get used to that little stubby thing.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

I second everyone's suggestion about getting a Ruger SR22. Mighty fine cheap practice. It's next on my list.

Don <><


----------

